# 97 jetta 2.0L Spark plug gap



## aceshi21 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am replacing my spark plugs this weekend, does anyone know what the gap specs are? I do not have an owners manual (cant find it







), and was unable to search the specs on the internet.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aceshi21 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: 97 jetta 2.0L Spark plug gap (aceshi21)*

Cancel, just found it.
Gap is supposed to be .28
please correct me if i am wrong, however.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I think it's .024," but I like the way my ABA runs at .028."


----------



## aceshi21 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

is there that much of a noticeable difference between .24 and .28?
i found that number in autolite's tech product guide.
i just bought there XP's. if that makes any difference


----------

